
Why Browser Monitoring Matters - yurt_
https://raygun.com/blog/2016/06/six-reasons-browser-monitoring-matters/
======
leeoniya
it matters because we're eager to drop legacy code/bloat based on our audience
and also how much money to invest into optimization for specific browsers.

